

Have IP Address, Get... Everything Else - winniechimp
http://blog.infochimps.com/2011/11/03/foursquare-venues-wikipedia-articles-census-data-and-more-all-with-just-an-ip-address/

======
timgasper
I'm super pumped about this. Makes IP-to-Demographics and IP-to-GeoContent
super easy.

